# Warm Chanterelle Salad: Any Mushroom Enthusiasts Here ?



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Easy to prepare, this warm Mushroom salad resides in texture and flavor. The chanterelle type mushrooms are warm, and served aboard a bed of diverse magenta red violet and green lettuce varieties ( your choice ) with celery turnip root, Evoo, Balsamic Vinegar, drizzled lemon and finely sliced shallot.

Which mushroom varieties do you enjoy using ? What do your prepare with them ?

This is one of our fave salads when wild mushrooms are in season.

*** Here is the Recipe and Photo:





  








ensalada caliente de cabrillas.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 29, 2012








Warm Chanterelle Salad ... ( with Cabrillas; Setas Catalanas )

For 4:

400 grams of Chanterelle Mushrooms or variety of choice ( or: morels, porcini, crimini, oyster or penny bun Eduli Boletus )

1 / 2 celery turnip root grated for garnish

115 Ml. Evoo

20 Ml. Balsamic Modena

Olive Oil to sauté the Chanterelle Mushrooms

drizzle a couple of drops of fresh lemon juice

200 grams of diverse magenta red violet & light and dark green lettuce and field green varieties.

1. peel the celery turnip root and slice in quarters. Place in a bowl of ice water with fresh squeezed lemon juice. Reserve for the garnishing.

2. thoroughly wash the mushrooms selected and slice off some of the stem part and slice in half or thirds or quarters, however you select.

3. then, make the vinaigrette

4. Sauté the shallots first in a bit of Olive Oil or Butter, upon shallots being tender, then do the mushrooms in Olive Oil or Butter or a bit of both until firm yet quite tender with a sprinkle of a little garlic and fresh parsley if you wish, salt and black freshly ground pepper.

5. Drain off the oil from the skillet, do not lose the shallots, and pat dry just a bit the mushrooms.

6. adjust seasoning, salt, freshly ground pepper, parsley minced

7. arrange plate: lettuces washed and free of water; then the shallot drizzled on the bed of lettuces and then place the chanterelles on top with a little grated celery turnip & lemon drizzle and serve with crusty bread, Vinaigrette and a great bottle of wine of choice ...

Enjoy,

Marge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Marg, I love mushrooms and when I say this recipe I got a bit confused, maybe you could help me out?

Some of the terms might have gone over my head

Celery turnip root ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celeriac

Did you mean Celeriac?

Cabrillas ?

*Web definitions*

Cabrillas is a village and municipality in the province of Salamanca, western Spain, part of the autonomous community of Castile-Leon. It is located 69 kilometres from the city of Salamanca and as of 2003 has a population of 480 people. The municipality covers an area of 24.85 km².
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabrillas

or is it?

kind of large snails
You didn't mention snails in the recipe, did you? 

Setas Catalanas?

Catalan mushrooms, I guess that's a mushroom in your area?

Eduli Boletus?

A type of mushroom is that right?

Balsamic Modena?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balsamic_vinegar

Thank you so much in advance,

k~girl


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

wtf


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry i just reread this and wtf


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

for me, I was trying to understand this recipe and some of the terminology used, English is my first language and then Hawaiian as my second...

I was hoping that the OP could elaborate?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Ciao Kaneo & Chef Kostendorf,

Thank you for your contributions.

To begin with, here are the answers to a few of your enquiries:

1) Setas = Translates to Wild Mushrooms as a genre or category; not the name of a specific species of mushroom; Not domesticated or farm grown.

2) Caracoles = Snails in Spanish; and this is not an ingredient I employed in the above salad recipe.

3) Celeriac Root = In the Mediterranean it is called Celery Root Turnip. However, yes, it is Celeriac or Celeriac Root.  

4)  Catalanas = This signifies a product or person who is native to one of the following Mediterranean northeastern Iberian Provinces: Barcelona, Lérida, Tarragona or Girona which make up the autonomous region called Catalonia; the 4 Catalonian Provinces of the Iberian Peninsula .

5) Eduli Boletus = a wild mushroom common in the Iberian Peninsula, which is English is called a Penny Bun to the best of my knowledge however, I am going to take a look at the Wild Mushroom Website in Spanish and double check. It is a very large tall stately looking brown mushroom with a thick stem and very large cap.

They are a wild Autumn variety that is large, very earthy in taste and prepared in Tapas Bars throughout Spain grilled tender in Evoo, sea salt sprinkled and parsley.   

6) Cabrillas = Yes, this is a province in Salamanca, however, Cabrillas is a Colloquial word or nick name for Chanterelles or Cèps in Salamanca, not in Catalonia´s 4 provinces where they are called Cèps meaning wild mushrooms. The Catalan Language spoken in Barcelona, Lérida, Girona and Tarragona is similiar to French, Italian & Spanish and is Latin Rooted. Cèps are wild Mushrooms in the Catalan language and in French.

7) Modena, Emilia Romagna, Italy = this is the town where  Balsamic Vinegar is produced.

Hope this has assisted.

Ciao,

Marge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

...very confusing in other languages, terms 

so, basically this is a warm mushroom salad? Maybe it would helpful with translations in English attached?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaneo.

This is a simple salad, where the warm sautéed mushrooms ( your availability on types ) are placed on top of assorted lettuces of choice and drizzled with a Vinaigrette.

Have nice Labor Day Wkend.

Marge.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

margcata said:


> Ciao Kaneo & Chef Kostendorf,
> 
> 3) Celeriac Root = *In the Mediterranean it is called Celery Root Turnip*. However, yes, it is Celeriac or Celeriac Root.


Absolutely not, madam so called journalist! You're hilarious!

Where did you get the picture? What camera did you use to take it?

When I click on the picture to magnify, I can see it's a scan from a printed picture...

Maybe it's time you realize journalism comes with a deonthology, like not copying other peoples work.


----------



## colombochute (May 18, 2011)

margcata said:


> 1) Setas = Translates to Wild Mushrooms as a genre or category; not the name of a specific species of mushroom; Not domesticated or farm grown.
> 
> 3) Celeriac Root = In the Mediterranean it is called Celery Root Turnip. However, yes, it is Celeriac or Celeriac Root.
> 
> 6) Cabrillas = Yes, this is a province in Salamanca, however, Cabrillas is a Colloquial word or nick name for Chanterelles or Cèps in Salamanca, not in Catalonia´s 4 provinces where they are called Cèps meaning wild mushrooms. The Catalan Language spoken in Barcelona, Lérida, Girona and Tarragona is similiar to French, Italian & Spanish and is Latin Rooted. Cèps are wild Mushrooms in the Catalan language and in French.


To be specific:

- Setas doesn't correspond to "Wild Mushrooms", it just means "mushrooms"

- Celeriac Root: to my knowledge, turnip is a whole different thing

- Chanterelles and Ceps are 2 very different mushrooms.

- In Catalonia, Ceps do not refer to wild mushrooms as a general term, but to a specific kind of mushroom

- Again, Cèps does not exist in French, it is Cèpe, a specific mushroom different from Chanterelles


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Colombo,

Verbal colloquial informalities in conversational expressions & formal written communications from one language to another, can get quite complicated.

After living in the Iberian Peninsula for almost 20 years it is quite an experience to speak with someone from the north, in comparison to Andalusia in the south for example. It is like night and day.

Research Credits:<edit-link error> and <edit-link error>

The noun SETAS signifies: wild mushrooms because Iberians do not say:

" Setas salvajes which means wild mushrooms".

Setas are also called Hongos synonomously.

Since there are approximately 2.000 Spanish species of Mushrooms that are not cultivated or farmed, Latin names are frequently utilised; for example: Boletus Eduli which is found predominately in the northern areas: Majaelrayo, Guadalajara in Castilla La Mancha, Roncesvalles and Irati in Navarra, La Rioja, Burgos, Soria where there are heavily forested natural rural areas such as Lérida, Girona, Barcelona, Zamora, Salamanca and the Basque 3 provinces.

1) Cep in Catalan is a Boletus Eduli in Spanish. A walnut fragranced thick white stemmed forest mushroom with a huge flat irregular sized burnt sienna reddish brown or sepia brown and patterned cap. They are one of the most prized and appreciated mushrooms in Spain.

2) Round white standard farmed or cultivated Mushrooms, a common variety worldwide are called CHAMPIÑONES in Spanish, not Setas or Hongos.

3) Chanterelle is a type of mushroom variety and it is distinguished by having a slightly yellow beige trumpheted shape and a fan like pleating and can be farmed or found during the late summer or early autumn unlike most Iberian wild mushrooms, the season is autumn. Its Latin name is Cantharellus.

4) Milk Caps are a Catalan variety called Rovellón and are prized in the Catalonia provinces.

Have nice Labor Day Wkend.

Marge.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Colombo.

Celeriac in Spanish translates to:  apio nabo which is a complex and not necessarily a proper translation; as the meaning is Celery Turnip:

apio = celery

nabo = turnip

Thus, when Spanish people go to buy celeriac, they see Apio Nabo = celeriac turnip root or celery root turnip

Kind regards.

Marge.


----------



## colombochute (May 18, 2011)

margcata said:


> Setas are also called Hongos synonomously.


Setas and hongos are also two different things...

have a nice day,


----------



## colombochute (May 18, 2011)

margcata said:


> 2) Round white standard farmed or cultivated Mushrooms, a common variety worldwide are called CHAMPIÑONES in Spanish, not Setas or Hongos.


And champiñones are just another variety of Seta...





  








images.jpg




__
colombochute


__
Sep 3, 2012












  








1328197056709.jpg




__
colombochute


__
Sep 3, 2012


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Bolet is Catalan for Setas or the umbrella term for mushroom, The vernacular name Cep is derived from the Catalan word Cep or the French Cepe.The Link is to the Catalan Mushroom Society it has some very good recipes for setas.

http://www.bolets.info/receptes-bolets-setas-seta


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Absolutely not, madam so called journalist! You're hilarious!
> 
> Where did you get the picture? What camera did you use to take it?
> 
> ...


This disturbs me more than translations Chris, the copyright and int/property right laws are enforced and it is in the main the vehicle that publishes the picture or article etc that gets sued.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am glad to see that others are seeing through her facade. Margi, perhaps you have too much time on your hands between the kitchen re-modeling in EsSpainia, while you live in Italia, though you are a NEW YORKER that lived most of her time in VANCOUVER, and traveling to Cartuf for the finest dates/sardines/anchovies/wtf ever you claim, and resting on a different Mediterranean seaport every night of the week...

You would be a great food writer, if you didn't come so pretentious and wrote in a way that connects with people on an honest level.


----------

